# Crown gear replacement



## ksangell (May 11, 2016)

Do you need special tools to replace a crown gear


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Not necessarily, but you will also have to replace the wheels and that is much easier if you have a wheel press.
If you intend to work on T-Jets a lot a good set of tools, such as the ones that RT-HO or Scale Engineering, sells would be a good investment.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you can make a gear removal tool out of a C-clamp.
drill a hole through the end large enough for the axle to slide through.
using it carefully, you can also press a gear on.

however, I agree that selectively designed and professionally engineered tools are better..
the C-clamp is low tech and low budget


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

What I have found to be a big help is to first use a smaller (say 0.059") axle to line everything up and then push the larger axle into place. This prevents messing up the chassis if the axle is a bit off coming out of the crown gear.


----------

